# New Labour Law on Lifting the Ban starting 01-Jan-2011



## guraot (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a limited contract and will expire this coming June 2011. Im working as Document Controller in a Construction company, and was was forced to apply for a Forced Leave (Leave without Pay) for 2 months, because they said there is no vacant position for me after our project is finished last October. It was alarming because we don't have anymore projects and our company is downsizing. So during my 2 month forced leave, I started looking for a job, and eventually found one as Graphic Designer. The problem is my company doesnt want to release me and doesn't want to give me an NOC because according to them they found a new placement for me and my request for termination cannot be granted.

Question: with the new rule in effect regarding the NO BAN starting this Jan 1, 2011, am I covered with this new rule? coz my contract started May of 2008.

Can I accept the new job and won't put me to any trouble?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If my understanding on the new law is correct, then the new period for completeing your contract is 2 years.

As you have already gone past that, you should not be subject to a ban.

Bear in mind, this is only my understanding, so it may well not be correct.

The easiest thing is to call the Ministry of Labour and actually seek clarification from them


----------



## guraot (Jun 9, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> If my understanding on the new law is correct, then the new period for completeing your contract is 2 years.
> 
> As you have already gone past that, you should not be subject to a ban.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, There are some speculations that this new rule covers only the new contracts that will be issued/signed starting January 2011 onwards. But not those contracts issued before this date. That's why I was thinking that my contract is not covered in this new rule. I guess it will be better to seek advice from the Ministry of Labour then.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

According to a report I heard the other day, it applies to all contracts.

Best to check with MOL anyway


----------

